# Huron River near Milford



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello all. I'm a native west-sider working at the Proving Grounds as an intern for the summer. I need to scratch an itch throughout the week before I head home on the weekends to get my true piscatorial fulfillment. 

I was wondering what kind of fishing opportunities the Huron River near the Milford area provided. I fly-fish as well as spin-fish. Is the water very wadable in this area? Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## cityslicker4 (Jun 16, 2007)

Downstream of the dam in Island Lake Rec Area is worth checking out. I was there today and caught enough gills to make a good dinner as well as a few perch and a bunch of young smallmouths with a few decent ones mixed in. I was flyfishing nymphs, the dry flies really pick up before dark as well. It is really shallow in this area. Hip boots would be all that you need, but it is warm enough to wet wade, bring something to wear on your feet if you plan on fishing near the dam, tons of mussels there. Feel free to PM me if you want.


----------

